# MyST 1866 Bluetooth, Optical, Coaxial, USB DAC/headphone amp impressions thread



## shigzeo

​   
  I've got some photos of it up on flickr, so check the link in my sig, and full impressions up at TouchMyApps forums.
   
  I have no idea if I'll review this amp/DAC more than I have already. This unit is an engineering sample from MyST on loan from Dimitri Trush. It looks and feels the part, but is very interesting as its inputs are many, its battery capacity, huge, and its functionality very good.
   
  The DAC is the 16bit AD1866, which many or all of you know of, that operates only 44,1/16bit, but the 1866 DAC receiver chip allows for 24/96kHz playback without hiccup with all but Bluetooth input. The sound is thick, powerful, with good volume pot balance and low noise. It has a low pass filter pretty steady in the upper frequencies, hence a sound somewhat like the Hifiman series.
   
  People whose thing is the Hifiman will love this as packed next to an iPhone or iPod touch or other playback device that offers CD-level music integration will mean that you get NO gaps, and no playback hiccups, and you can keep the amp in your pocket while reading books on your iPhone, or whatever you like. 
   
  Indeed, while BT may sound silly to audiophiles, and there IS some signal degradation VS optical, it is very useful, and sounds wonderful. The engineering sample as its antenna placed somewhere under the front plate, so gratuitous touching will cause the signal to cut in and out. Bugger. But, this is an engineering sample. The full version is supposed to have a proper antenna. I think I'm here to say: you may want to rethink your stance on BT.
   
  I've used it for hours and hours in the past three days and can recommend its idea. If it pans out, it will be a wonderful (and expensive) DAC/amp for users IEMs, headphones, computers, iDevices, smartphones, and in between stuff. I've got some photos of it up on flickr, so check the link in my sig, and full impressions up at TouchMyApps forums.


----------



## ClieOS

Quite interesting. I would think placing the antenna in a full metal housing will seriously cut down its transmitting power.


----------



## shigzeo

Indeed. I'm not sure how they are going to fix the antenna issue to make it protected from human electricity. Still, even as is, it has a range of 20cm even in a pretty crowded Tokyo train where everyone is using a mobile phone.


----------



## RAFA

Very interesting. The Fitear headphones look amazing.


----------



## kiertijai

very interesting
  could you inform us how much and where to get the MyST 1866?


----------



## shigzeo

I don't know any price yet, but do know that Dimitri will be selling it. From what I gather, the price isn't cheap. Maybe more than 600-700$. I don't know. Pretty interesting product, for sure. Look forward to seeing a final production unit.


----------



## DimitriTrush

We are now working out the prices for these and making fixes to external and thinking about suggestion made by Shigzeo.


----------



## shigzeo

At a Tokyo headphone meet today, a LOT of people checked this out. I think that several may chime in here. frenchbat is one, Skoog is another, plus dozens of Japanese audiophiles. Interested to hear their reports.


----------



## shigzeo

I know it's not a proper 75Ω coax, and that this impression may be buried, using a shielded RCA to 3,5 cable works wonders for the digital coax out. I'm sure it would be better with a proper 75Ω cable, but now I've heard:
   
  bluetooth (iPhone 4S)
  optical (MacBook Pro, Apple Express, FA-66, DX100)
  cobbled coax (CLAS, DX100, Colorfly C4) through my 3,5 to RCA cable.
  USB (MacBook Pro)
   
  And I like it very much. Despite the low pass filter, highs' are voluptuary. I'm still waiting on Frenchbat's impressions. Highs are my favourite frequency with this DAC/amp.


----------



## frenchbat

I see I've been called. Well, first thanks Dimitri and Shigzeo for suggesting me to try this. That was an interesting experience, especially after the portaphile. Soundwise, I'd need to test with my own tracks of course, but I have to say that I like the clarity of the sound. Everything seemed under control, eventhough that's not such a big deal with IEMs. I didn't get the same feeling as Shigzeo about the low pass filter, but again I only had a quick listen, and with Shigzeo's tracks.
   
  The bluetooth is quite well done, I think I heard a bit of glare, but as Shigzeo's said, it comes obviously with a trade-off. Still, it's a neat function, that many don't do well, and which works quite good here. The pot is also very good, with no imbalance at low listening level AFAIK.
   
  For the price that Shigzeo told me this piece would go for however, I see a few things that could be better (IMO of course, Dimitri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) :
   
  1. Form factor is kind of odd, a bit too long to be practical. I think it could be probably be a bit thicker and definitely wider. That would need some work on the PCB, I guess, so I don't know exactly if you are willing to go this way.
   
  2. Frankly, loose the Optical. Sorry for all the guys that still use that interface, but seriously it's time to move on and leave all the jitter problems behind. Especially if the DAC can accept Coax and USB in. By the way, the mini-coax is a good idea, but I hope the cable is provided.
   
  3. Once you loose the Optical and rework the PCB to simplify it, maybe you'll be able to lower the price point a bit. If you can get this thing a price 20% lower than what Shigzeo told me, you might have a winner on your hands.
   
  4. I know it's an engineering sample, but appearance needs to stand out a bit more. The 80's look is interesting, but I doubt it would be a selling point, unless you go in the exact opposite direction, i.e. old school route all the way.
   
  Anyway, my straightforward opinion. No harm intended.
   
  Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I know it's not a proper 75Ω coax, and that this impression may be buried, using a shielded RCA to 3,5 cable works wonders for the digital coax out. I'm sure it would be better with a proper 75Ω cable, but now I've heard:
> 
> bluetooth (iPhone 4S)
> optical (MacBook Pro, Apple Express, FA-66, DX100)
> ...


----------



## shigzeo

I broke down and decided to make a small coaxial cable of my own since carrying a semi-applicable dual RCA-3,5mm that isn't even 75Ω makes me lose some daytime sleep. Plus, with a newly acquired DX100, I think a proper cable will come in handy. I've decided just to use switchcraft 3,5 stereo connectors (will work) though I'd rather use TS connectors instead. Anyway, Optical is cool, but short cables are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Spanish

Quote: 





kiertijai said:


> very interesting
> could you inform us how much and where to get the MyST 1866?


 
http://mycroft.su/ru/catalog/cifroanalogovye_preobrazovateli/myst_portadac_1866ocub or in Japon there http://www.musicaacoustics.com/wp/amplifiers/myst-1866/
  But it's starting to sail in september / october. We need to solve few problem with BT antena  But even now it's work on 1-2 meters distanse.
  And we have few smal problems, which will solve in few days.  
   
  about input formats. 
  COAX - 24/192
  OPTIC - 24/96
  USB / BT - 16/48


----------



## AnakChan

From the Fiio X3 thread, there was some interest in the Myst1866. I thought I'd share more pix of it here. And if I recall my brief play with it, it sounded rather tube-ish to me.


----------



## DanBa

Thanks Spanish!
   
  The MyST 1866 PortaDAC can interwork with the Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy S III / Note II via digital USB audio interface:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/795#post_8855342


----------



## Spanish

Thanks for link  DanBa!
  Big job!  
   
  Just for interesting
  Continue of PortaDAC XXXXOCUB theme.
  http://www.forum.mycroft.su/index.php?showtopic=1337  - PortaDAC 1794OCUB. Difference from 1866OCUB - fully 24/192 working through COAX and 1-bit DAC against r-2r in 1866.


----------



## Spanish

My New portable audio-video complete


----------



## Skanderberg

This is really a very good dac. I wrote a review on 1866ocub (http://www.forum.mycroft.su/index.php?s=&showtopic=1184&view=findpost&p=3179), if I have little more time I will try to translate it into English.


----------



## Swimsonny

By the way the antena is better for sure. Had the iphone 55cm away and music played fine!
   
  EDIT:
   
  Typing error, i mean 55 inches..... sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Spanish

Antena working different depend of situatio 
  Meta body make connection  a litle bit difficult


----------



## AnakChan

55cm's a giant leap better than the prototype we played with last year. That's like a difference between going into Earth's orbit vs going to the moon.
   
  Q; though is that 55cm through clothes (or satchel), etc?


----------



## Swimsonny

By the way, i done a typo in my last post, i meant 55 inches, it has improved vastly!
   
  now i did not do any major testing, have been mainly focussing on the RE-400 review at the moment but can not help doing all sorts of tests with this. I saw that you guys had reported an antenna 'flaw', yes i guess we could call it a flaw. So i stuck my phone on the desk and had the 1866 in my hand and just wheeled my chair back until i lost the sound and measure from there. If at that distance you move it around too much though, maybe i spun side to side on my chair, it would go patchy. However it is always going to be a stable distance from each other on the go. I will get a bag out a bit later and try its functionality in some more life like situations. I think it will cope in a bag or pocket while phone i hand though and i think you could agree with me in saying that would be a game changer 
   
  PS.
   
  I am thinking that if i i get a wireless transmitter i could go iPhone > Bluetooth > 1866 > Bluetooth > UE9000 that would be a fun rig right 
   
  EDIT:
   
  In my pocket i reckon it was roughly 50 inches i got away from the iPhone. My pocket is of a dressing gown and rather thick. As long as they are both on your body you will be fine.
   
  Just went again and measure a whopping 75 inches away while in my pocket! I lot signal twice during the moving away but regained to stable sound almost instantly!
   
  Measurements are not badly effected by clothes it seems, however they can not pass through your body so if the 1866 is on the other side of your body to the iPhone you lose signal/


----------



## WNBC

The PortaDAC 1866 has been complete joy to hear over the past two days.  I've been very impressed by the natural tone and spacious sound coming from the amp section.  Not that we shouldn't expect that for $995 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  
   
  When I first read that the 1866 can receive 24 /196 via digital input I got excited but upon trying it via USB that doesn't seem to be the case.
  http://www.musicaacoustics.com/wp/amplifiers/myst-1866/
   
  Is it possible via coaxial?  Mine didn't come with a manual and there isn't much info out there about the limitations of each input signal.  Or am I missing a driver?  Windows downloaded a driver for the 1866 but maybe there is another one I need.


----------



## Swimsonny

It is different bit rate at dofferent inputs. The AD1866 its self is only really 16/48!


----------



## Swimsonny

it converts these bitrates:
   
   
  optic can pass only 24/96
  coax 24/192
  usb 16/84
  BT 16/44
   
  Hope this helps!


----------



## WNBC

Thanks, I got an email from Dimitri at Musica Acoustics about the USB and Optical inputs but the BT and Coaxial input is new info to me.  
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> it converts these bitrates:
> 
> optic can pass only 24/96
> coax 24/192
> ...


----------



## WNBC

Swimsonny,
   
  How does the PortaDAC 1866 compare to the Tera Player?  Not many people have heard both like you.  
   
  Thanks


----------



## Swimsonny

Thanks, any more info just ask. I talk to Roman of MyST daily.
   
  That comparison  I have never done while owning both so from memory. The Tera slightly more transparent and the 1866 tiniest bit warmer, smoother, better bass extension and airier with bigger soundstage.


----------



## WNBC

Wow, this is a good thread to ask info.    
   
  The soundstage of the 1866 was really a pleasant surprise.  I wonder if I'll be in for more of surprise when I try the coaxial input.  USB tends to be the weakest link in terms of input so I'm guessing things get even better with coaxial.  Early impression was that USB was better than blue tooth but will elaborate on this more later.
   
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Thanks, any more info just ask. I talk to Roman of MyST daily.
> 
> That comparison  I have never done while owning both so from memory. The Tera slightly more transparent and the 1866 tiniest bit warmer, smoother, better bass extension and airier with bigger soundstage.


----------



## Swimsonny

Soundstage is amazing right. Was so impressed with my HD580 plugged in!
   
  USB is better than BT with better quality music but with them both on 16/44.1 its rather suprising. Do you agree that with BT the quality is still stellar! And you should try Coaxial for sure!


----------



## WNBC

This is my first experience with blue tooth streaming and for it to be almost on par with USB is very good.  There was a little bit of skipping but likely it was due to my iPhone.  I was using the FLAC player app.  I will play around with different distances and music players on my phone.  
   
  For coaxial input into the 1866 I will need to find a suitable cable.  Any suggestions?  Standard coaxial connector (RCA) is not the mini-stereo sized input on the 1866.  
  I vaguely recall that coaxial and RCA interconnect can be used interchangeably so I would need a RCA to mini mono cable?  For my computer I would need a USB to SPDIF converter or if I use a iPod dock there will be a standard coaxial output into the mini coaxial input of the 1866.   
   
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Soundstage is amazing right. Was so impressed with my HD580 plugged in!
> 
> USB is better than BT with better quality music but with them both on 16/44.1 its rather suprising. Do you agree that with BT the quality is still stellar! And you should try Coaxial for sure!


----------



## Swimsonny

With the stock iPhone app as long as you maintain pretty much the same distance it plays flawlessly. Huge upgrade on stock sound.
   
  as for cable it is quite a unique cable you need. MyST sell it for $40. It's a great quality cable and worth getting to ooze the best out of this. Roman makes sure people buy that as pretty much needed!


----------



## WNBC

Thanks for tip!
  I will contact Dimitri about this cable or is there another website for this specific cable?  I'm assuming Roman is the maker and Dimitri the only resller or distributor.
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> With the stock iPhone app as long as you maintain pretty much the same distance it plays flawlessly. Huge upgrade on stock sound.
> 
> as for cable it is quite a unique cable you need. MyST sell it for $40. It's a great quality cable and worth getting to ooze the best out of this. Roman makes sure people buy that as pretty much needed!


----------



## WNBC

Think I found it!
  http://mycroft.su/en/catalog/aksessuary_k_usilitelyam__cap/mycroft_myst_rca__mini_jack_cable


----------



## Swimsonny

Dimitri owns Music Acoustics who resale MySt stuff. Roman makes the stuff and co owns MyCroft the shop you just found and yes, that is the cable!
   
  I will sort you out getting one if you want tomorrow, get you contact with Roman if not already!
   
  I would just like to say, anyone wants help getting a 1866, let me know!


----------



## WNBC

That would be great if you can mediate the transaction because the online store isn't working for me.  It's a little buggy.
   
  I did send messages to both Dimitri and Roman this morning.
   
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Dimitri owns Music Acoustics who resale MySt stuff. Roman makes the stuff and co owns MyCroft the shop you just found and yes, that is the cable!
> 
> I will sort you out getting one if you want tomorrow, get you contact with Roman if not already!
> 
> I would just like to say, anyone wants help getting a 1866, let me know!


----------



## Sasaki

I recently got Myst PortaDAC 1866. I hooked(BTed) it up with my iPhone5 via Bluetooth.
 That BT setup sounded very good that is beyond my expectation. Myst delivers wide sound stage and good bass impact. Thanks to multibit DAC 1866, Myst sounded so sweet and highs and mids are smooth and crisp.
 I also hooked it up with AK100 to see how optical quality goes. The sound is now even better as expected. The details are more refined via wired optical setup. However I like BT setup with iPhone. Wireless amp setup is very convenient. I use them easy even in infamous Japanese crowded train. I play iPhone in my hand and Myst just sits inside in my bag.
   
  
   
  I also found some transmission lost issue on playback via BT. But I found it is the sake of iPhone rather. When I covered BT antenna which is located upper left back(under the glass plate) with my hand, BT frequently lost transmission. BT transmission may lost by other reasons too but not so frequently and I can live with it.


----------



## WNBC

I definitely agree about the BT sound quality.  I know audiophiles hate BT but it's quite good.  The strength of the 1866 BT antenna is known not be that great and the next design it will be much better.  Optical quality is also very good.  I use the HifiMeDIY as a USB-to-Optical converter.  Optical allows for 24/96 input whereas USB is 16/44.  
http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=83  
   
   
   
  Quote: 





sasaki said:


> I recently got Myst PortaDAC 1866. I hooked(BTed) it up with my iPhone5 via Bluetooth.
> That BT setup sounded very good that is beyond my expectation. Myst delivers wide sound stage and good bass impact. Thanks to multibit DAC 1866, Myst sounded so sweet and highs and mids are smooth and crisp.
> I also hooked it up with AK100 to see how optical quality goes. The sound is now even better as expected. The details are more refined via wired optical setup. However I like BT setup with iPhone. Wireless amp setup is very convenient. I use them easy even in infamous Japanese crowded train. I play iPhone in my hand and Myst just sits inside in my bag.
> 
> I also found some transmission lost issue on playback via BT. But I found it is the sake of iPhone rather. When I covered BT antenna which is located upper left back(under the glass plate) with my hand, BT frequently lost transmission. BT transmission may lost by other reasons too but not so frequently and I can live with it.


----------



## cleg

Some of my impressions about OCUB: http://www.head-fi.org/products/myst-1866/reviews/11660


----------



## shigzeo

I'm amazed that finally this thread is picking up. Tento power?


----------



## audiofrk

where can I buy this? dont see any google hits for shopping?
  
 is the volume analog or digital?
  
 finally shigzeo what do you think about line out to a vorzuge pure II for IEMs?


----------



## AnakChan

audiofrk said:


> where can I buy this? dont see any google hits for shopping?
> 
> is the volume analog or digital?
> 
> finally shigzeo what do you think about line out to a vorzuge pure II for IEMs?


 
  
 You can PM @DimitriTrush of Musica Acoustics, or @Spanish  for direction on how to pick up the Myst 1866.


----------



## audiofrk

anakchan said:


> You can PM @DimitriTrush of Musica Acoustics, or @Spanish  for direction on how to pick up the Myst 1866.


 
 thanks I'll try that hopefully its still not $1000


----------



## audiofrk

I noticed some people say that the highs are rolled off due to filter. I use to own a hm 602 and I thought that the highs were too cut off is it similar with this dac/amp


----------



## cleg

audiofrk said:


> I noticed some people say that the highs are rolled off due to filter. I use to own a hm 602 and I thought that the highs were too cut off is it similar with this dac/amp




1866 highs really sounds little rolled off, when compared to common delta-sigma DACs, but I'd rather say that they are not really "incorrect", but simply 1866 plays them in different manner. 
They are less bright, but nevertheless detailed and lively. This makes many records I had less fatiguing and more pleasant. But of course, it all depends on your personal taste.


----------



## audiofrk

cleg said:


> 1866 highs really sounds little rolled off, when compared to common delta-sigma DACs, but I'd rather say that they are not really "incorrect", but simply 1866 plays them in different manner.
> They are less bright, but nevertheless detailed and lively. This makes many records I had less fatiguing and more pleasant. But of course, it all depends on your personal taste.




So would you day the highs are similar to the hm 602?


----------



## cleg

audiofrk said:


> So would you day the highs are similar to the hm 602?




unfortunately, I didn't hear 602, but OCUB's highs is noticeably better then 601's


----------



## audiofrk

cleg said:


> unfortunately, I didn't hear 602, but OCUB's highs is noticeably better then 601's




Hmmm what other daps have you heard? I am thinking about waiting there is a canjam coming and I want to see if it will pair well with my headphones


----------



## cleg

audiofrk said:


> Hmmm what other daps have you heard? I am thinking about waiting there is a canjam coming and I want to see if it will pair well with my headphones




I've heard pretty many DAPs, but all of them are delta-sigma, and as I've said above, delta-sigmas sounds in different manner.
So, only way for you to know, how 1866 sounds with your headphones is to listen to it. I think 1866 will pair nicely with 99% of headphones, but it's only for my taste.


----------



## audiofrk

@cleg thanks This is almost a for sure buy for me I just need an audition


----------



## prot

Just heard this thing at the meet and was quite impressed by the natural and powerful sound signature. Totally unexpected but for me it was the best portable Dac at the show. 
I saw that myst sells some other interesting devices like the Portadac 1862 http://myst.pro/en. Also saw some mentions of a Portadac 1704 but that seems out of production.
Anyway, is there an online shop that delivers to EU?


----------



## kvik

Google Tento Engineering, they ship from Berlin. There is thread about their version here on HeadFi.


----------



## prot

kvik said:


> Google Tento Engineering, they ship from Berlin. There is thread about their version here on HeadFi.




Thanks for the tip. There seem to be a bit of a disconnect here, though
http://mycroft.su/ru/catalog/cifroanalogovye_preobrazovateli ... sells V3 for ~€465 (33000 rubles).
http://www.tentoengineering.de/goods/porta_dac2/ ... sells V2 for €599.
Also, although it was relatively easy to find measurements, the info is generally very scarce and the so called product pages don't give you much more than a few pics. Few questions :
- what are the diffs between v1-v2-v3 and how exactly do I recognize them?
- is the USB input 24/48 or 16/48 (conflicting infos)?

And since I just got an ifi idsd, right now I am actually more interested in the 1862 which sounds like a potentially great desktop DAC. I couldnt find anything on that one though ... anyone who has any extra info on the 1862?


----------



## kvik

If you are in the EU, I am pretty sure VAT will be added to anything imported from Russia, along with a customs handling fee by the courier. And the shipping charge from Russia will more than likely exceed the €8 that Tento charges (domestically). If you don't need aptX, then the Tento is only €549. My guess is that Myst v3 will be around €640 with shipping/taxes/etc.

In the Tento-thread there is a link to very long, russian OCUB1866-thread. Using an online translator you will be able to find some info on V1/2/3 in that thread. There are bits and pieces about 1862 in there also.

The Tento version is based on V2, but utilizes a better BT-receiver, according to Tento. USB is 16/48, on my unit at least.


----------



## prot

kvik said:


> If you are in the EU, I am pretty sure VAT will be added to anything imported from Russia, along with a customs handling fee by the courier. And the shipping charge from Russia will more than likely exceed the €8 that Tento charges (domestically). If you don't need aptX, then the Tento is only €549. My guess is that Myst v3 will be around €640 with shipping/taxes/etc.
> 
> In the Tento-thread there is a link to very long, russian OCUB1866-thread. Using an online translator you will be able to find some info on V1/2/3 in that thread. There are bits and pieces about 1862 in there also.
> 
> The Tento version is based on V2, but utilizes a better BT-receiver, according to Tento. USB is 16/48, on my unit at least.




Guess you are right about the VATted price to EU. 
And thx for the tips, that is a huge thread, over 4500 posts ... the player seems to be quite popular in Russia. Hopefully this direct translation link will work and be useful for others https://z5h64q92x9.net/proxy_u/ru-en.en/player.ru/showthread.php?t=74459 

I was also able to find some 1862 details in there but I'll need a lot more before paying $1000+ for a somewhat obscure DAC. The device seems quite new too, IIUC released this summer.


----------



## kvik

I believe the 1862 has been in the making for at least two years, I heard rumours about it back in January 2014 on a danish head-fi forum. I am quite satisfied with the dac part in Tento 1866 PortaDAC. Based on that I would have liked to listen to both the 1866 desktop version, and the new 1862 portable and desktop versions (the latter not released yet, I believe: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/473722454530648459/). However, as you mention, the prices are a bit on the steep side. I am sticking with the Tento for now, pairing it with an external amp to do the dac part proper justice. The build-in amp is the weak link, in my view, though everyone else seem to get along fine with it.


----------



## prot

A 24/96 usb input would be nice.. the ad1862 chip should be able to process that. 
Unfortunately I couldnt find any details about the inputs of the new 1862 Dacs. Btw, do you know any details about that hdmi input? Is it I2S?


----------



## kvik

I haven’t done much research on the 1862, so can’t help you with that one.
  
 Just a small correction, I claimed that Tento 1866 does 16/48 on USB, now I am not completely sure, seing the manual says 24/48. Basically I never use USB, after initially testing the 4 input types (OpticalCoaxUsbBluetooth), I found that I preferrred Coax. I haven't got the unit with me at the moment, so can’t re-check USB. Using only redbook files, personally I am fine with the 16-bit AD1866. I did try to upsample in Audirvana, but redbook sounded better to me.
  
 By the way, the Yandex translator does a better job than the Microsoft translator I have been using so far, thanks for the link.


----------



## prot

That kind if conflicting/missing info is a bit of a problem. I also tested the device only via coax, no idea how the other inputs sound. But coax was very good & quite enjoyable. 

Glad you liked the translator. I only know a very few russian words so I cannot really say whether it's better .. but the english translation did seem more readable to me. Guess it makes sense to use a russian translator for their own language


----------



## sarganis

Got my MyST PortaDAC 1866OCUB v.3 today.
  
 The best surprise is that I am listening for 7 hours straight in closed headphones and felt no discomfort or tireness.
 Apart from that, it is clear, precise, full and serious. I am realy impressed how right it feels. Delivered, but not overdelivered.
  
 Now I have my wife's Samsung Galaxy S4, Tab S and my old janky Ace 1 to test the hell out of bluetooth.


----------



## shigzeo

kvik said:


> I haven’t done much research on the 1862, so can’t help you with that one.
> 
> Just a small correction, I claimed that Tento 1866 does 16/48 on USB, now I am not completely sure, seing the manual says 24/48. Basically I never use USB, after initially testing the 4 input types (OpticalCoaxUsbBluetooth), I found that I preferrred Coax. I haven't got the unit with me at the moment, so can’t re-check USB. Using only redbook files, personally I am fine with the 16-bit AD1866. I did try to upsample in Audirvana, but redbook sounded better to me.
> 
> By the way, the Yandex translator does a better job than the Microsoft translator I have been using so far, thanks for the link.


 

 The AD1866 DAC is a dual DAC capable of 16/48 but the USB interface can handle more. http://www.analog.com/en/products/audio-video/audio-da-converters/ad1866.html#product-overview


----------



## 3stun

> - what are the diffs between v1-v2-v3 and how exactly do I recognize them?


 
  
 From what I know, v1 has a black volume knob:
  

  
 While v2 has a silver one and also a sticker saying "MyST 1866 port":
  

  
  

  
 As for v3, I believe it looks just the same as v2, although not sure 100%.
  
 Now about *technical differences*.
 From what MyST revealed on russian forum:
 - v1 has a very weak BT module, works fine only at close distance (30-40cm). v2 has improved BT module (probably this one).
 - v1 and v2 drain your smartphone battery when connected to USB via OTG (unless you block +5V line on your OTG cable or use custom cable), v3 has a special mode where it doesn't drain USB source battery (instead works completely on internal battery).
 As for sound hardware, it seems like all three versions are the same.
  
 As a proud owner of OCUB 1866 v1, I welcome questions about it.
  
 I've been comparing OCUB 1866 v1 via different inputs, and found that USB sounds noticably better than others. No idea why, since USB receiver is supposed to be inferior in quality to COAX and OPT. The difference is so big for me that I had to sell my COAX transport (kept specially for OCUB) and buy a cheap smartphone supporting "music-over-USB".
 Some users on russian forum notice this difference, and some don't.
 It is possible that v2/v3 have different receivers, so my observation could only be true for v1.
  
 People say you can use Sony A15/A17 as transport for OCUB (with NWH10 cable, which you need to buy separately), but it didn't work for my OCUB v1. No idea why.


----------



## prot

Manx thx 3stun that's exactly what I wanted to know about the v1-2-3 differences. 
Amd btw, what kind of cheap smartphone with Usb support can you recommend?


----------



## 3stun

prot said:


> Manx thx @3stun that's exactly what I wanted to know about the v1-2-3 differences.
> Amd btw, what kind of cheap smartphone with Usb support can you recommend?


 
 I'm using Alcatel POP C7. To use it as USB transport you need to purchase & install USB Audio Player PRO.
 The drawback is low battery life. With standard USB OTG, OCUB 1866 consumes smartphone's battery in a few (2-3) hours.
 Using custom cable (5V line blocked) doubles (or more) battery life.
  
 Also, you might want to check this thread.


----------



## prot

Finally found a relatively cheap Tento on ebay and been using it for the last month. Couldnt be happier. 

It drives pretty much any hp I've thrown at it, even the sennheiser hd650 & hd800S sound good/loud enough out of it. Works best with hp-s with somewhat higher impedance .. and with planars. The he400i sounds just perfect out of it. 
The sound is very enjoyable and I have no ear fatigue anymore (very sensitive ears here and most other portable Dacs were unconfy to my ears on long listening sessions) .. the highs are recessed according to measurements but I dont really feel like I am missing anything .. all the details are there, they are just not fatiguing anymore. And the bass is very strong, detailed & punchy .. matches perfectly with the hd650/800S.
Like said, very happy with it .. the new price is very high but this is the best portable I heard. I would say it's worth the money. And the bluetooth connection is very good, even on an older, no-aptx device like mine. 

One question though. My device only accepts max 16/48 over Usb ... but the Tento website says 24/48 .. am I missing something? (settings, drivers, etc)


----------



## shigzeo

The USB receiver is capable of processing 24-bit at 96kHz but the DAC itself is 16-bit 48kHz. From what I understand, it is re-sampled.


----------



## prot

shigzeo said:


> The USB receiver is capable of processing 24-bit at 96kHz but the DAC itself is 16-bit 48kHz. From what I understand, it is re-sampled.



Thanks for the info. 
I find the specs/numbers quite confusing. According to some online info the device has an 24/192 receiver chip. And coax does accept 24/192 without issues. 

Also the Dac chip is indeed 16 bit but the specs mention 8x oversampling so 192khz should be no problem and freq downsampling should not be needed... the 24 bits can be simply truncated to 16 (or dithered). 

As about Usb, 24/96 would be very good but my device doesnt want to go over 16/48. Tried on 4-5 PCs already (win7 and win10) with the same results. Either I have an old model or my device has some issues. I may ask Tento about it. 

Anyone who can bring some light here?


----------



## Noloben

I can see some misunderstanding here. Let me clarify. Optical and coaxial inputs are able to recieve up to 24/96 and 24/192 respectively even though it downsamples it to 44.1, but frequences multiple to 44.1 are better because it's the frequency DAC works with. However, USB and BT can't work with 44.1 by their specifications! So the DAC have to *resample *recieved stream to make it suitable for AD1866, and that's why you can see noticable sound degradation. By the way, that's also the reason why you should never use Fiio X3 (I) as a source of digital signal. It just doesn't support frequences multiple to 44.1.(Fixed in Fiio X3 II as I heard)


----------

